# Tomcat oder JBoss auf meinen VServer ?



## KSG9|sebastian (5. Aug 2005)

Hi Leute..


ich werd in den nächsten 2 Wochen nen Virtuellen Server bestellen. Jetzt ist die frage, ob ich Tomcat oder den JBoss drauf packen soll ? JBoss hat nen EJB Container, den hat der Tomcat nicht. 



*Was meint ihr ?*


----------



## Dukel (5. Aug 2005)

Tomcat ist ein Java Servlet Container. JBoss ein Application Server. Soviel ich weiss benutzt JBoss Tomcat selber. Wenn du einen AS (EJB) Brauchst, nimmst du JBoss, wenn nicht (auch nicht in ferner Zukunft, wenn das umstellen kompliziert ist) Tomcat.


----------



## Bleiglanz (5. Aug 2005)

ganz genau

wenn du keine EJBs brauchst, dann auf keinen Fall den JBoss

ABER

nimm den, mit dem du besser auskennst (Administration, Härten, usw.)


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (6. Aug 2005)

ich selbst brauch keine EJB Unterstützung.....
aber gut....wenn es soweit ist eröffne ich noch ein Thema, da wir ein paar Ideen aben....aber das kommt später


----------



## Guest (6. Aug 2005)

Schau dir auch Resin an.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (8. Aug 2005)

> Schau dir auch Resin an.



Ja...problem ist, dass auf dem Server Jetspeed2 laufen *muss*...


----------

